# Sub Contractors Needed



## snowplow247 (Oct 14, 2014)

Seeking snowplow Subs in the Chicago land area. First year using subs to assist with our fleet. Willing to pay great rates for dependable subs that don't need baby sitters. If you have a salter that is a plus and means more hours. Minimum of 8 Hours will be paid on even the smallest program. We have 90 percent zero tolerance accounts. Email me at [email protected] [/B]with your truck availability and questions.

John Stanus


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Anything in nwi?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn...8 hours minimum!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Emailed back and forth a few times yesterday. He was supposed to call me today, haven't heard anything.


----------

